# Pet insurance that discriminates against vaccination



## Russ1959 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello all,

I am new to the forum so please forgive me if this has already been covered.
What I would like to know is:

Are there any pet insurance companies that do not discriminate against vaccination in their policy?

I am against any form of vaccination, be it human or pet, and wonder whether my insurance policy ( Animal Friends) would still be valid if I had to claim if my dog got injured for example?

I understand if my dog gets parvo virus or similar he is not covered, but what if the claim is for something that is injury related? Is my dog still insured or is he excluded from any claim?

Most grateful for any useful information from any similar pet owners.

P.s. I would prefer not to get into conversation on why I should get my dog vaccinated please!

love to all.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi and welcome. What does the small print in your insurance terms and conditions state ?


----------



## Russ1959 (Nov 22, 2017)

Well it is very clear what it does cover...providing my pet has had his vaccinations.
However, it is not clear whether is actually covered for anything if he doesn' have his vaccinanations. 
My question is whether there are any insurance policies available that make it not compulsary to have vaccinations for regular claims such as a broken bone for instance?


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Pet Plan state this in their T & Cs....



> *You *must keep *your pet *vaccinated against the following:
> 
> Dogs - Distemper, hepatitis, leptospirosis and parvovirus.
> 
> If *you *do not keep *your pet *vaccinated, *we *will not pay any claims that result from any of the above *illnesses*.


I suspect that all policies have a similar condition but perhaps worded in a different/confusing way.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I thought that if you didn't vaccinate then anything possibly linked to those illnesses won't be covered, but other things would.


----------



## Russ1959 (Nov 22, 2017)

My instincts are that nothing is covered if your pet is not vaccinated LCJ.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

That would mean that a lot of dogs on here would not be covered as so many people , for some odd reason, only do the puppy vaccinations so they are not up to date and would not be covered. I am sure the ones I have looked at say they will not be covered for vaccinable illnesses.
Why dont you want to vaccinate, you are relying on everyone else vaccinating so that there is herd immunity and the diseases will not become so widespread that your unvaccinated dog is likely to get it. Do you want to go back to the good old days of high mortality in puppies and babies.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Russ1959 said:


> My instincts are that nothing is covered if your pet is not vaccinated LCJ.


Then I suggest you don't trust your instinct


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

If the terms in your insurance Op are worded like those in @BlackadderUK post then I would take that to mean that anything non related would still be covered. However whether illnesses not listed but which shared some symptoms with vaccinatable diseases would be covered might be something you might have to fight for.

Why not phone up your insurance company and ask them the question. If you don't want to discuss your actual policy you could ask a hypothetical question or on behalf of a "friend " who is thinking of taking out insurance with them.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Russ1959 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the forum so please forgive me if this has already been covered.
> What I would like to know is:
> ...


I was with Animal Friends until they hiked up the premiums by ridiculous amounts, and didn't routinely give yearly boosters, instead I titre tested, and it didn't seem to affect claims that were for conditions that could not be vaccinated against. Looking at Reviews there does seem to be a lot of complaints where people have had claims refused in general, but personally on that score I didn't have any problems.

Obviously as you say should a dog not have routine boosters and contract one of the diseases or conditions that are vaccinations against then likely you would not be covered for these.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Russ1959 said:


> My instincts are that nothing is covered if your pet is not vaccinated LCJ.


I think you are wrong and that with most insurers you are covered for accidents etc providing it's not vaccination related.

My dogs are not vaccinated but I have them titre tested.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

My cats are not vaccinated but I have made claims from PetPlan for treatment for them, obviously it wasn't for anything that was related to anything covered in vaccinations.


----------



## Tamberlane (Jul 8, 2014)

Be careful.one of the things vaccinated against is adenovirus which causes hepatitis in dogs.this is one where people can fall foul of insurance for as some will refuse to cover any liver issues for in case its the viral hepatitis.. which is quite difficult to test for. Titre testing may be recognised by some companys though.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Tamberlane said:


> Titre testing may be recognised by some companys though.


Just curious but if a dog had never been vaccinated and was just relying on herd immunity in keeping it safe am I right in thinking that Titre testing would be pointless ?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

LJC675 said:


> New I thought that if you didn't vaccinate then anything possibly linked to those illnesses won't be covered, but other things would.


Totally: they can't say they won't pay for a RTA because your cat is not vaccinated (I would hope not, anyway!). Two of mine have had really BIG insurance claims and I was not asked (nor was the vet) if they were vaccinated. One was, one wasn't. I tend to do them for the first few years then leave it. One was Tesco and one was Animal Friends.


----------

